# Gotta Share



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 20, 2010)

My eldest daughter purchased for me, for Christmas, two kinds of cheese with which I'm very familiar, an aged gouda, and a sharp cheddar.  She bought them on line and I have to tell you that they are among the best cheeses I've ever eaten.  There is a young lady in our office who also loves cheese.  I gave her a sample of each, plus the brand, type and site address for the cheeses. 

I know we don't usually give out brand names here as we are not advertisers.  But you have to take my word for it that these cheeses are for D.C. cheese aficionados.  The cheddar isn't as salty as some, and doesn't have the little mineral crystals that I've come to love in aged cheddars.  What it does have is a strong cheddar flavor that is wonderful, and a sharp bit like I have never had before.  I ate too large a piece (the thickness of a Kraft single and about a three inch circle) and it cause a few taste buds on the tip of my tongue to swell from the high acidity.  The tang is amazing.  But this cheese is to be savored in small pieces.

The gouda is full flavored and ripened at least three years, I would guess, because it does have significant mineral crystallization (like bits of salt crystals) and a rich flavor.

If anyone wants to know what kind and what site, pm me and I'll share the info.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2010)

Go ahead and post them GW. You have enough cred here that we know you aren't advertising.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe this would be a good place to ask:  Several years ago I used to go to a meat market and I would buy a pound of their Swiss cheese as it was the same price as my supermarket.

This cheese was sliced so thin you could almost see through it, and it had the strongest flavor I've ever tasted.  One thin slice is all you needed on a sandwich or it was just overpowering.

I never saw the actual block so I have no idea the name, but I would dearly love to get it again.  Store bought, even deli Swiss doesn't seem to have much flavor at all.


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2010)

My family loves cheese and I'm always looking.  I know we aren't supposed to advertise; however, I've always felt (and you know I've been here for years, and some of you know me from a previous web site), that recommendations are OK.  So I'll plug one in here.  The Gethsemani monastary in Kentucky make a wonderful aged cheese that my husband and father adore.  Daddy claims that it tastes like a cheese his parents (his father was a Canuck cheesemaker) used to get from Canada when he was a kid.  

There's a big difference between recommending a business and advertising it.  And when it comes to cheese, these monks rock!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 21, 2010)

Alix said:


> Go ahead and post them GW. You have enough cred here that we know you aren't advertising.



+1

for real. Don't be a cheese tease!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

TATTRAT said:


> +1
> 
> for real. Don't be a cheese tease!


 
Cheese teasing isn't nice! I got a nice chunk of Stilton today, have to share it with the cat!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2010)

post it, gw.

i've got a hankerin'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3jgo5ea_zc


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear Goodweed - please do post that source for really good cheeses.  Need it for an out-of-state relative who knows her cheese and whose birthday is coming up very soon.   Thanks!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 21, 2010)

The site is Igourmet.com.  They have a ton of stuff.  The exceptional cheeses that I have tasted from them are the two I posted about and they are (both equally good): 1. Dorset Drum English Farmhouse Cheddar
                                 2. Beemster Classic Extra Aged Gouda

And like Zhizara, I'm looking for a full-bodied Swiss.  Igourmet has a whole selection of Swiss cheeses, also known as Ementela, or Ementeler cheese.  I will have to try some of them out in my quest for that great flavor that I can't find in supermarkets.

You won't be disappointed by either of the two cheeses I've mentioned.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 21, 2010)

The Cheddar is backordered!!!  Oh my.. what to do.. what to do...

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is where I get my Swiss cheese.  I grew up in the area so it reminds me of "home."  I agree that supermarket Swiss is pretty bland.  This cheese had a good full flavor.  

Middlefield Swiss Cheese | Natural, healthy, award-winning Swiss cheese from the heart of Ohio's Amish country


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks very much for the sites, Gw & jabbur.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 21, 2010)

Oops - and Claire, too.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 23, 2010)

They have one of my favorite French cheeses that I haven't been able to find in years!!

Gourmandise it comes in 2 flavors - Kirsh or walnut. Both are fantastic!


----------

